# Portland, Oregon tandem riders?



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

My stoker and I are looking to head up to Portland in August for some riding. The kink is we're interested in taking the train up from CA, and Amtrak won't take a full tandem, insisting it be boxed up. That's no problem as we have S&S couplers...the issue is that we'll need to find a base of operations once we get there since I'll need to build the bike and we won't have a truck to move it around. Something close enough to trails, and close enough to enough trails, to make it worth it. 

Are there areas of Portland or the outskirts where we could set up and ride to trails, with enough riding for four or five days?


----------



## CaptainHaddock (Mar 3, 2012)

Okayfine said:


> My stoker and I are looking to head up to Portland in August for some riding. The kink is we're interested in taking the train up from CA, and Amtrak won't take a full tandem, insisting it be boxed up. That's no problem as we have S&S couplers...the issue is that we'll need to find a base of operations once we get there since I'll need to build the bike and we won't have a truck to move it around. Something close enough to trails, and close enough to enough trails, to make it worth it.
> 
> Are there areas of Portland or the outskirts where we could set up and ride to trails, with enough riding for four or five days?


Old/dead thread I know, but I'd love to hear the outcome of your adventure!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Didn't go. Was advised what we wanted to do wasn't really do-able. Not much located within riding distance of the train station, so logistics were going to be a PITA and we might as well have just trucked up the tandem assembled. Was also suggested that the coastal trails in that area weren't necessarily going to be that much fun on a tandem.

Last year we went to SF bay area for various rides and camping.


----------

